
India's Contract Tracing App, Aarogya Setu, Open Sourced a Different Codebase - Brajeshwar
https://twitter.com/jackerhack/status/1266971326918455298
======
Awelton
They won't show the one they actually released because it's all glue code they
copy/pasted from stackoverflow.

~~~
abc_lisper
I would doubt whether they know what’s in it

~~~
D2187645
probably the contractor expected they could keep the codebase confidential in
case customer decides to swap contractors.

